# Halloween Art for sale!



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow that looks great. I will stopping by. CC


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

I live near NYC and id LOVe to see your stuff - i se that you are in a gallery in NY but which is it? the MF gallery? is that the MF Adams Gallery in Brooklyn????


True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous 
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10013


----------



## wattsh (Oct 27, 2004)

Check it out at MFgallery.net Today's the last day though  so you may have missed it. It looked like a pretty cool group show. The website is worth checking out.


----------

